# How to enable Automount / Auto.home in NIS/YP Makefile ? (/var/yp/ Makefile



## Akthar Hussain (Oct 7, 2020)

Hi,

I am trying to set up NIS on 12.1-RELEASE-p10 . Looks like I have to enable the auto.home option in /var/yp/Makefile to mount home folders on a NIS client.  Can you share me the info how to add the same in /var/yp/Makefile   .. I am able to successfully log on a NIS client without mounting the home folder.


```
root@Num1:/var/yp # ypcat auto.home
ypcat: no such map auto.home. Reason: No such map in server's domain
root@Num1:/var/yp #

[root@nisclient ~]# ypcat passwd | grep yamaha
yamaha:*:1004:1004:YM:/mnt/yahama:/bin/bash
[root@nisclient ~]# ypcat auto.home
No such map auto.home. Reason: No such map in server's domain
[root@nisclient ~]# su - yamaha
Last login: Wed Oct  7 19:49:30 IST 2020 on pts/0
su: warning: cannot change directory to /mnt/yahama: No such file or directory
-bash-4.2$
```


----------



## Akthar Hussain (Oct 8, 2020)

Hello All, 

my setup is small so setting up NIS on Freebsd 12 but i searched in Forums and Google and there is no answer for my above question. 
There is no proper document that how to enable auto.home by using /var/ypMakefile.

Your comments are really appreciated.. 

also i was searching "how to setup ldap server on Freebsd / 12 "  and there is no information in Google.


----------

